# imola red zhp vs. red g35 coupe



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42444&highlight=canyon+drive

These guys are just out there having some fun too. :dunno:

For every 100 so-called "kill stories", I hear a few of these. Come back and tell me that you feel confident that this won't happen to you. Same guy who left his friend burning to death in the car used to do this all the time.

People who feel the need to "brag" about a kill story online, is just simply inadequet in part of their male physiognomy.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

blackhawk77 said:


> -
> 
> Yes--Issues with people like you.
> 
> ...


Wait until your best friend is killed leaving his wife and a one year old daughter and you'll think that people who do horribly irresponsible things on public roads are committing crimes against humanity.

But, I digress.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

blackhawk77 said:


> -
> My argument never supported carelessly putting citizens' lives at risk.


Yeah.. OOOOOKKKKKKK.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

blackhawk77 said:


> -
> 
> My argument never supported carelessly putting citizens' lives at risk.
> 
> -


I think thats the problem with people who just go out and race on public roads. They _THINK_ they are not putting other people at risk and they are in complete control over their car. You cant control the situations you cant prevent or see ahead of time. Whether it be on the 495 loop or along city streets, you are putting others at such a great risk.

Getting these 'kills' on the street mean nothing, which was my main point. If it was on a track or auto xed by the same driver in the same conditions, then I would be able to consider one car greater than the other. It just seems that street racing just goes to show how stupid people can be with these 'my ______ is better than your' attitudes


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

I honestly can't believe this is still being discussed. As I previously stated, I understand the comments and concerns regarding street racing. I never downplayed how dangerous it is or the risks it carries with it. 

I first became a member about six months ago, when I first began pursuit of a zhp and needed help regarding various issues on a new vehicle purchase. I am 21, and attend UVa as previously specified. I am not a pompous prick as deemed earlier (an unfair judgement given that I know nobody personally in this community), and the following views are solely my own, but are a true reflection of things I have noticed since becoming a member. 

This board has been extremely, extremely helpful in assisting my journey to get the car of my dreams; but there are a lot of people on here that are just so negative regarding anything they disagree with that it really does discourage people like myself from posting anything. 

It's like there is this group of people on this board who all know each other, and any outsider seems to get bombarded if one of those people has a problem with a post. It becomes like a snowball effect with people jumping on someone after the first has done so. 

And once a subsequent thread is started by that same person who got bombarded, their name is automatically associated with previously controversial threads contaning member disagreements. 

I know this is an open public forum and people are open to freely discuss topics at their own discretion, but for the purposes of criticizing someone, an automatic degradation isn't necessary. 

I've been a bmw fan forever (I had a 1984 318i through all of highschool and I graduated in 2000), so I know what having a bmw is all about. I dont plan on losing that loyalty anytime soon, but there is a negativity on these boards associated with differing opinions that really does discourage constructive discussion.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

bimmaboy23 said:


> I honestly can't believe this is still being discussed. As I previously stated, I understand the comments and concerns regarding street racing. I never downplayed how dangerous it is or the risks it carries with it.
> 
> I first became a member about six months ago, when I first began pursuit of a zhp and needed help regarding various issues on a new vehicle purchase. I am 21, and attend UVa as previously specified. I am not a pompous prick as deemed earlier (an unfair judgement given that I know nobody personally in this community), and the following views are solely my own, but are a true reflection of things I have noticed since becoming a member.
> 
> ...


What does any of this have to do with whether street racing is :thumbdwn:

:dunno:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Did you want us to say ' Wow! Great kill! Thanks for the info!' :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

blackhawk77 said:


> putting on a queer looking helmet


Oh hellz yeah. When my car careens out of control during a street race and rolls after ramping up the side of a Jersey barrier, I might kill a family in their Odyssey and end up with my brains all over the dash... but at least I won't look like a fag!

:thumbup:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Oh hellz yeah. When my car careens out of control during a street race and rolls after ramping up the side of a Jersey barrier, I might kill a family in their Odyssey and end up with my brains all over the dash... but at least I won't look like a fag!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :rofl:


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

rumatt and ajt,

Congrats on incorrectly interepreting the meaning of my post, even though it was written in standard english. 

I dont really care whether you give me kudos for a kill or anything remotely close to it. If you would have read what I wrote instead of conjuring up your own intepretation, I was making references to those unjustified insults/comments made by members on this thread.

"You must have a really teeny tiny weenie"

"I guess there's an open admissions policy there too, i.e., you have a pulse, you get in"

"pompous prick" comment 

I mean it's not hard for someone, even myself, to be an asshole in such an environment. I never asked anyone to condone street racing, but I didn't know that disagreement predicated childish and immature verbal assault.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

bimmaboy23 said:


> ...


I can't speak for the rest, but I will say this. You are free to do as you wish, and while I agree that situations vary greatly in terms of putting others in danger, _in general_ street racing is not good, and I personally find it goofy to post "kills."

The incident that occurred is bad(whether it was fun or not). If in your judgement there was little to no risk to others, then that only makes it less bad. Maybe enough to argue that it was worth doing it. But posting it is what is wrong about it. About people's reaction to it here, well what can I say? It's not that kind of forum.

Now, what irked me is that blackhawk77 made comments about me personally implying that I am wrong in some way for thinking that street racing, or worse bragging about it, was bad. THAT I find ridiculous. He and you and whoever else don't have to like it, but it's my opinion, and it so happens that most govermnents and law enforcement in the world agree with me.

I agree that I have driven faster and more irresponsibly than I should have at times. Who in this board hasn't? But posting it is what to me makes it that much more wrong, because it implies to some degree a sense of accomplishment, as opposed to a quiet satisfaction of braking the law and common sense for the sake of a of little fun fix.


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

Guess what? I really dont disagree with much of what you said, because in large part I agree with the notion that street racing is not safe. 

But, the matter at hand is the actual racing aspect, not the post. Who cares whether someone posts a race they had or not, it's the actuality of the occurrence that matters I feel like. Yes, street racing is generally bad, but I dont think the post about what happened is what makes it unjustified. 

Trust me, I dont race everyday, or anywhere near that even. I've had friends of friends who have been in really bad accidents overseas, in large part because of a lack in government legislation to provide speed limitations which we are fortunate enough to have here. 

I'm not taking anything for granted, just didn't think that lame insults I pointed out earlier were necessary to prove a point.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

bimmaboy23 said:


> rumatt and ajt,
> 
> Congrats on incorrectly interepreting the meaning of my post, even though it was written in standard english.
> 
> ...


I didn't say any of these things, or anything even close to these things. :dunno:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

-

You guys who are failing to understand my point are specifically the ones that give us BMW owners the automatic label of "pompous a$$hole".

IMO--This (street racing) debate is about recognizing American culture and freedom (to post experiences, for starters). I dont have the time to bring forth the volumes of supporting evidence but just pick up any auto rag and the fact will be staring you in the face on the first page--Americans are hungry for performance and there arent many of them who take it to the track.

Mr. imola seemed to be grasping the freedom point in his last post, but he doesn’t get the pompous thing--which was proven by his implied admission of having exceeded the speed limit (an illegal act, the last time I checked)--while trying to support a case that street racing is wrong because it it illegal. :dunno: 

IMO--rumrat's input was just more pipsqueak, taciturn, gobbley-**** that added very little to the debate.

In respect for freedom--that you guys are entitled to your opinions (misguided as some may be...)-- I'm putting up the keyboard now and have deleted my posts, because some of you just wont get it--ever.



-


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

blackhawk77 said:


> -
> 
> You guys who are failing to understand my point are specifically the ones that give us BMW owners the automatic label of "pompous a$$hole".
> 
> ...


This is classic. :rofl: :rofl:

Congratulations. Unlike the pipsqueak, taciturn, gobbley-**** from my posts, you used your intellect and wisdom to eloquently express your point of view so clearly that we can all finally understand it. Good job. :thumbup:

And you can't delete it now.


----------



## Kiliozo (Jul 25, 2003)

Although one can appreciate some of the opinions expressed against street racing, there are some posters, such as Hack and Co., who will forever continue their "holier than thou” crusade in a pathetic attempt to enhance their manhood. Pitiful.

Hack's links to threads on the tragic a case of reckless driving just highlights his quest to bash (he’s the author of numerous non value added bashing posts on the thread). Alright back to the topic, IMHO the general assumption that anyone who admits to engaging in the occasional spirited street racing drives recklessly (i.e. no consideration for life) is not necessarily true in all cases. I recognize that spirited street driving "can" be dangerous and have on countless occasions refrained from entertaining the urgings from others for this very reason.

Since some are in such a judgmental mood why don’t we accuse everyone who goes over the posted speed limit even by fraction (probably 99% of this board) of not having any consideration for the life of others? Why do you frequently see vehicles traveling above the posted speed limits (be it 40 in a 35 zone or 75 on a 65 zone) without getting stopped by the cops? Probably because they feel that given the prevailing conditions it is safe to do so. Well that is the same level of confidence that I feel when I engage in the occasional challenge or spirited drive through the back roads. I’m not going to test the limits of my car on the street like that guy did in CA, I won’t even do so on a track.

I sometimes wonder if some feel that they live in a world where tracking is a 100% safe. I can imagine what happens when a front tire on the car designed for road driving, not track racing, blows and the car slams into a barrier at a speed close to the 130 posted by some trackers (may be your helmet will save you). IMHO driving at 130, even on a track, is unsafe, but hey that’s my opinion and I’m not going to insult or attempt to belittle others for doing so. I'm not trying to turn this into a street vs. track debate; just making the point that there a degree of risk inherent in driving and therefore one should exercise proper judgment whenever behind the wheel.

On the other hand, I also see how posting these stories might not be in good taste to some on the board and have long decided not to post any more of these stories on this particular board. However, for those seeking to enhance their self esteem/manhood by hurling insults just go ahead. It simply confirms my suspicion that making comments about other's genitalia probably makes yours feel a little bit bigger to you.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Oh hellz yeah. When my car careens out of control during a street race and rolls after ramping up the side of a Jersey barrier, I might kill a family in their Odyssey and end up with my brains all over the dash... but at least I won't look like a fag!
> 
> :thumbup:


c'mon, everybody needs to admit, that was pretty funny...

i agree with imola, sure we've all done it, it's a bad trait of us all, but it's kinda goofy to post about it.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

anon said:


> c'mon, everybody needs to admit, that was pretty funny...


  Thanks.

Personally, I fully admit I *drive* spiritedly on public roads. In fact, I'm heading out for Death Valley momentarily, primarily for that purpose.

But that's a different animal than *racing*. As soon as competition becomes a factor, people take more chances, as ego enters the picture, and things can get much uglier, faster. It's human nature.

Driving fast out in the middle of nowhere with no traffic around is a lot different than racing, where by definition, there must be at least one other vehicle present.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Kiliozo said:


> Since some are in such a judgmental mood why don't we accuse everyone who goes over the posted speed limit even by fraction (probably 99% of this board) of not having any consideration for the life of others? Why do you frequently see vehicles traveling above the posted speed limits (be it 40 in a 35 zone or 75 on a 65 zone) without getting stopped by the cops? Probably because they feel that given the prevailing conditions it is safe to do so. Well that is the same level of confidence that I feel when I engage in the occasional challenge or spirited drive through the back roads. I'm not going to test the limits of my car on the street like that guy did in CA, I won't even do so on a track.


Kiliozo. Good post, and your point above is certainly valid. Some people's "street race" may be safer than other people's daily driving.

However, some of the stories that have been posted seem to describe something that is well beyond the danger levels that most would ever consider when driving alone. Plus, when you're racing it adds one more distraction for you to think about, "where is the other guy" and your competetive nature makes you more likely to go beyond where your normal discretion would stop you.



> I can imagine what happens when a front tire on the car designed for road driving, not track racing, blows and the car slams into a barrier at a speed close to the 130 posted by some trackers (may be your helmet will save you).


Yes, you are putting yourself at some risk at the track, but that's your own decision. When on the street, you're putting other people in danger. This is my problem with it.


----------



## Kiliozo (Jul 25, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Personally, I fully admit I *drive* spiritedly on public roads. In fact, I'm heading out for Death Valley momentarily, primarily for that purpose.
> 
> ...


Plaz, I get your point but you have to recognize that one can also argue that driving spiritedly on a public road that you think is relatively free of traffic could still pose a risk to yourself and others. There is an inherent risk in driving spiritedly period but I'm sure that when you're behind the wheel you feel that your exercising the utmost caution, right?


----------

